# "Fireball" kerosene bicycle lamp



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2015)

"Fireball" kerosene bicycle lamp, made by The Cycle Danger Signal Co., New York.
This is too cool!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 3, 2015)

Now that is cool.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 5, 2015)

Which bike are you going to mount that beauty on?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 5, 2015)

Way too cool for school !


----------



## JKT (Jun 5, 2015)

yes !! that is really cool !!! Great find !!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2015)

Sadly, I don't have this in my possession.
The R2D2 of lamps...
Anyone have one for sale?


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Sadly, I don't have this in my possession.
> The R2D2 of lamps...
> Anyone have one for sale?




There was one on ebay the other day.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2015)

I never saw that listing.


----------

